# Will sugar free squash spike insulin andreduce effectiveness of fasted cardio?



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I do 30-60 minutes fasted cardio 5 days a week.. but before and during my cardio I consume sugar free squash (it's what I drink as I'm not a fan of water on it's own!) Now it's usually a couple of cals for a serving of like 250ml. But will this squash spike my insulin levels at all and reduce the effectiveness of fasted cardio? and if so, to what extent?

Thought I'd ask as I never really thought about it until now, and wondered if it was something I needed to change!

Thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

dontthink theres much difference between cardio done fasted or not personally - so my answer would be no:laugh:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i wouldnt suggest or recommend it as creating an insulin spike will blunt llipolysis which isnt a desired effect pre cardio.

BHowever this is all technical crap and in real life as glen said i dont know how much different it would/will make.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

If you were to drink 250mls of the squash, yes.....but when diluting you must use what, 5-10ml? Can't see that releasing much insulin.

People have BCAA before cardio, the amino acid Leucine in that spikes insulin too. I don't think many people know that though - but point I'm trying to make is again, I doubt it makes much diff at all


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

you could get a bg monitor and see


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

your body MAY secrete insulin due to pavlovian response. that is; your body can secrete insulin in response to the taste and not necessarily the sugar in foods/drinks. so therefor you are right, in theory, you may produce insulin due to the sweetness of the squash, even tho it's sugar free.

catch 22 with most diet drinks!!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

coflex said:


> your body MAY secrete insulin due to pavlovian response. that is; your body can secrete insulin in response to the taste and not necessarily the sugar in foods/drinks. so therefor you are right, in theory, you may produce insulin due to the sweetness of the squash, even tho it's sugar free.
> 
> catch 22 with most diet drinks!!


Exactly. Which is why diet drinks are suspected to knock people out of Ketosis.


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

I drank loads of diet drinks when on keto,it never knocked me out of Ketosis. However it may others everyone is different .


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

coflex said:


> your body MAY secrete insulin due to pavlovian response. that is; your body can secrete insulin in response to the taste and not necessarily the sugar in foods/drinks. so therefor you are right, in theory, you may produce insulin due to the sweetness of the squash, even tho it's sugar free.
> 
> catch 22 with most diet drinks!!


Sweet post:thumbup1:

Cephalic phase

Tests done with cyclists showed that just swilling a drink (CHO) around mouth then spitting out resulted in positive effects to drinking same CHO and swallowing.

Hard to con the body


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

nice debate but in terms of real world difference it wont make a blind bit of difference to fat loss really - if it was HIIT and resistamce training wouldnt aid in fat loss and i know plenty of guys who only use this when cutting


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i wouldnt worry about it... there is so much technical bullsh1t around these days


----------

